# Help ID-ing a Deba



## cotedupy (Jul 28, 2020)

This is a cheap 150mm single-bevel Deba. Was wondering if anyone could help identifying the brand / translating the writing? Many thanks!


----------



## ojisan (Jul 28, 2020)

宗行作 Muneyuki-saku
It looks a knife made by Hayashi-kogyo in Hyogo (林工業株式会社).

The sticker on the handle: 抗菌 (antibacterial)
The back paper:
- Top: 出刃 (deba)
- Right 抗菌包丁 (antibacterial knife)
- Left: The handle is made of Hiba (hinoki). The ferrule is made of antimicrobial plastic.
The face paper: Genuine sharpness


----------



## KenHash (Jul 28, 2020)

Muneyuki Saku 宗行　作
Says the handle is Hiba (Hinoki) and the bolster area uses
anti-bacterial resiin.

^Ojisan answered while I was typing. lol


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 28, 2020)

ojisan said:


> 宗行作 Myneyuki-saku
> It looks a knife made by Hayashi-kogyo in Hyogo (林工業株式会社).
> 
> The sticker on the handle: 抗菌 (antibacterial)
> ...



Many thanks both! Anybody know if it's likely to be of semi-reasonable quality once I sharpen it up?


----------

